# Apistogramma macmasteri



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sure I've tried to post a pic of Apisto macmasteri before, but they are hard to get on camera when you want them to. Anyway, they are pretty cool, and I managed a half-decent shot of one of my males, though he dropped his fins as I was snapping the pic. You can see the back fin of a female in the pic also.









Not starting a discussion or anything; just wanted to share.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Stunning fish!

i just love Apistos. id like to breed them one day.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

IME they spawn readily in the right water and temp conditions, but I have never had fry due to the tank competition. But I am hooking davemonkey up in a couple of months with a male and 3 females for a species-tank to see if he has better luck.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

very nice, my male just died, would love to get a pair.
who is selling them closer to NY?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

DavidZ said:


> very nice, my male just died, would love to get a pair.
> who is selling them closer to NY?


Ouch! Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

They are indeed beautiful Apisto's. I used to have a few, but that was quite a few years ago.

David, there are quite a few places that sell nice ones online, so if you can't find any locally, that might be an option.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are nice mudboots! I wish i could find some locally.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

If you happen to accidentally pass through Nac within the next month I've got a covey with your name on it. Hah!!!! For the gas money though you could probably buy a whole school of them...


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, saw some online, will see if it pays to ship.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm sad to report that the dominant male mudboots gave me has died. I've got no idea what happened to him. He started acting like he could not breath (every other fish in the tank was fine). There were no external signs/symptoms. Shortly before his died, I took him out to examine his gills and they were a pale pink, perhaps a sign of something? 

My problem now is that the other male was beaten into submission so severely that he is nearly emaciated and barely comes out to eat. The 4 females have begun to flash at each other and the remaining male seems to still be timid about coming out. I'm not even certain he is healthy enough to recover.

I guess I'll see how he does now that the other male is gone and may perhaps need to find a good male for breeding.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

davemonkey, I do not know if this would help, but try changing the decor. It might be that the lower ranking male still sees the tank as the territory where he was attacked and made submissive. 
If you can make him think he is in a different area, not belonging to the other male, perhaps he will recover. 
Maybe move him to another tank for a week or two to adjust, then add the most submissive of the females, if you can tell which one or two that might be.


----------

